# How do you upload your own avatar?



## CommanderRabbJr (Sep 2, 2015)

I apologize, I didn't see (I may be blind, I'm not sure! ) how to upload your own avatar? Help?
thank you peoples! Happy Wednesday!


----------



## CommanderRabbJr (Sep 2, 2015)

Please disregard this post, I found it!!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2015)

Humm.. Arrow. Nice.


----------

